# MACGoddess' Blending Tutorial



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys! Since a lot of people say they have a blending problem, I did a small tutorial on it. I used a simple black and white e/s so that you can see the contrast and the blending better.

Also the brush I used is Sonia Kashuk's Pointed Blending brush, my HG brush for blending so far... E/s was Hard Candy Cyber and Sheer e/s. I also used my normal base of MAC Bare Canvas Paint and MAC Flighty Cream Color Base.
 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/542135/width/1000/height/500











Pic 1.1




Pic 1.2

Pic 1.1 and 1.2 - The unblended eye. All of the e/s are on the eye including the browbone highlight. This is before any sort of blending.




Pic 1.3

Pic 1.3 - I started using my SK brush to blend the e/s on the LID only. Use small, one direction strokes. Move the brush from the inner lid to the outer lid only and ONLY blend right over the line that divides the two colors, not across the whole lid.




Pic 1.4

Pic 1.4 - Blending on the lid ONLY is complete. You decide how much or how little blending you want between your colors...




Pic 1.5



Pic 1.6

Pic 1.5 and 1.6 - I am going to start to blend the inner crease color. Again only use gentle strokes in one direction. Work from the inner eye to the middle/outer eye. Don't use the "windshield wiper" motion back and forth with your brush; this will cause the white e/s to become "muddy" looking and will not let the black e/s have the same shape.




Pic 1.7

Pic 1.7 - Now begin to blend the outer crease color with the browbone highlight. You want to use small, gentle, circular movements here so that the line between the black and white will become blurred and the black will fade into the white.




Pic 1.8https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/5428-CIMG4861.jpgPic 1.9

Pic 1.8 and 1.9 - The totally blended eye... All the blending is complete now, all that is left is some mascara and lower liner.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/5428-CIMG4865.jpgPic1.10
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/5428-CIMG4866.jpgPic 1.11

Pic 1.10 and 1.11 - Complete eye. Mascara and lower liner have been added...now go and show off your fancy, blended eye!! :w00t:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 22, 2006)

:clap:icon_loveThank you so much MACGODDESS, you are so sweet for posting this.........I am having issues with this.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay! :clap Thanks, Leila! :flowers: Awesome tutorial!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

ohh i gatta try this! god knows i need help in blending! thanx leila :clap


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 22, 2006)

Any way we can request an outer v tutorial.........I've been struggling with this also?


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 22, 2006)

you are so good!!!!you make it all look so easy...... I am completely obsessed with your eyes!!!!:icon_redf


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Hopefully we can all convince Janelle to do an outer V one! She is MUCH better at it than I am!! :smilehappyyes: :smilehappyyes: :smilehappyyes:

*Chanting "Janelle! Janelle! Janelle!"*


----------



## jessiee (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks a lot, very uselful :clap :icon_smil


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think we all need to bunch up and request this from her. :smilehappyyes: A special thread requesting the outer v tutorial help for all the newbies at e/s that need it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

HAH! Not even the newbies... ME!!! :wassatt:


----------



## screeema (Mar 22, 2006)

really pretty Leila, and damn that is some nice photo work!!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well if you need help you are lightyears ahead of me. :wassatt: .......Seriously I love:icon_love how you do your e/s!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! If you are finding something in my explanations not quite clear, let me know and I'll clarify...

For those of you who are Video Access Queens, I am posting a VIDEO tutorial on Blending tomorrow... I have to format it etc, so it won't be going up today. But watch for that one!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 22, 2006)

yayyyy!!!!! leila always hooks us up!:clap


----------



## stephaboo (Mar 22, 2006)

EXCELLENT!!!:clap More tuts from you PLEASE. You are soooooo good!!!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 22, 2006)

i cant wait till i can see vid tutorials! you did a FAB job. great tutorial, im so gonna do this.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Leila! You rock!


----------



## Cirean (Mar 22, 2006)

Great tut :clap


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 22, 2006)

great job!! that was sweet of you to do this! beautiful!!:clap


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 22, 2006)

girlllllllllllllllll...................can you get any better!:clap


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2006)

Leila, this tut is so awesome, I &lt;3 you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## looooch (Mar 22, 2006)

may i ask what mascara you used because your lashes are off the hook in this tut! :w00t:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

lol, aren't they?! Don't tell anyone but I used Maybelline Lash Stylist! :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## looooch (Mar 22, 2006)

alrighty that settles it, off to the DS i go:whistling:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you CA-RAAAAZY Chick!?!?! lol You are amazing with eyes!!! I'm getting great pointers from your tuts'!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it's funny, because I do "windshield wiper" movements to blend the v into the crease!! See I'm breaking rules!! lol :laughing:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

I STILL vote for you to do an outer V one... I am boycotting doing one unless you do one first, lol, then I am do an eye look tut using YOUR tut on V work as a template!! :laughno: Otherwise I won't be able to do an outer V on myself to save my life!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL, Janelle! I do the windshield wiper, too. We're bad girls, aren't we?!






This tutorial is so awesome! I love it! Thanks for posting it chicky! :clap

Your eyelashes look amazing!! I_ have_ to try this mascara!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL -- I'll try to squeeze one in this weekend or at night one day this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I know that since it's going to be a tut for the world to see - it's gonna come out like crap! lol When I don't care what it looks like is when it usually looks good. lol :blink:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL! You know that is how it always works J... I'll keep my eyes peeled for it!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll put up a sign in neon lights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## noof (Mar 22, 2006)

Great tutorial....

thanks dear...


----------



## sweetface18 (Mar 22, 2006)

awesome tutorial!

i noticed in picture 1.7 some of the black eyeshadow fell down to your face and by the end of the tutorial it was gone. how'd you do that?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Usually I will put a thick layer of loose powder under my eyes to catch the e/s "fallout" and when I am done I can just brush the loose powder and the e/s bits that fell away!

This time, I just used a q-tip with some moisturizer on it and used that to wipe away the e/s fallout. I will only use the q-tip if I am not wearing foundation or I haven't put the foundation on yet. If my foundation is already on before I do my eyes (which is how I most often do it) then I use the loose powder so that I don't mess up my foundation.


----------



## Leony (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice, awesome tutorial Leila!


----------



## Eva121 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome, thx Leila!


----------



## Maja (Mar 22, 2006)

Leila, thank you very much for doing this amazing tutorial! :flowers:


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job Leila! Blending is really difficult for some people. I went shopping a few weeks ago and this woman came in the store rushing for outfit for a night on the town. Her makeup was nice with one BIG exception: the two eye shadow colors were NOT blended! You see where one started and where the other ended. It was like she had a line down the middle of her lid! It was a Lancome duo she said with turquoise and gold. Beautiful colors, but she looked RIDICULOUS! I wanted to say something Soooooo bad! I just want to add that I love blending in a circular motion, especially when I'm dealing with two colors in the crease.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay, you did a blending tut! :clap Nice job Leila - I think good blending is what really makes eye MU look polished and professional. Now I can't wait to get hold of the SK brush you're sending!


----------



## Saints (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for a great tutorial! It's great to see your technique :clap


----------



## clairey (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for this fab tutorial Leila! It is great to see how you do your blending so we can all try and copy it! :clap


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

Wonderful tutorial. I actually had a big Aha! moment. I never thought to blend in circles or only in one direction. I wondered how you girls got your colors to blend so beautifully and not look all muddled together like mine do.

*I WILL NEVER WINDSHIELD WIPER AGAIN!!!!!!* Thank You!


----------



## Laura (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial.. thanks so much for doing it Leila


----------



## Kelly (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome, I will have to try this as soon as a get a good e/s base. By the way, I thought it even looked great "unblended"....loved the contrast.....then you blend and it all just pulls together great too.

Thanks sweetkins! You are the blending queen!

*Quick ?:* I have a bunch of mac piggies (samples) and I lost my mixing medium (looked all over for it, I have a feeling a little short person got a hold of it.....aka Lizzy, my 3 year old)....what can I use in place of this? I heard visine????? Oh and how the heck do you use it....I was just dipping my brush in the mixing medium, then into the piggie, then I mix it a little on the e/s case lid....then apply....is this wrong? How exactly do you do it? I know I have to mix it some how, cuz if any of it gets into my eyes.....thats the end of me, I get bad sensitive red eyes going on.....so I would love for any suggestions to keep the stuff from getting in my eyes.


----------



## sherice (Mar 22, 2006)

Your amazing...thank you so much for your help!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for the tutorial. i'm gonna try it today. i hope it looks as good as yours.


----------



## Becka (Mar 22, 2006)

Great TUT, thanks Leila!! Janelle, I'm looking forward to yours too!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 22, 2006)

:icon_surp i thought u had false eyelashes on! wow i must must must get this mascara when im out next.


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL me too!

I was looking for the instructional step for how to apply the falsies and then I was like DAMN, they're her _real _lashes!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Becky and Ley that mascara is AMAZING! Let me know if it isn't offered there and I'll CP you some. I was really impressed, and what makes me TRIPLY happy is that it holds the curl I put in my lashes with my Shu curler, it doesn't straighten my lashes back out like other mascaras...


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

You are going to love it! It is so soft and lovely, and mine still looks EXACTLY the same as when I bought it and I wash it all the time!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it hun! :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Just PMd you Kelly...


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, it sounds perfect. That's exactly my problem at the moment - retaining the curl. My lashes are already long and dark and this mascara looks like it will accentuate lashes instead of just coating and straightening them. Is it waterproof?


----------



## shorts22 (Mar 22, 2006)

wooooow, how awesome!! u rock!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

No it isn't... But it IS a pain in the A$$ to get off of your lashes! lol... I have to test it when I take a shower tonight and see what happens. I'll let you know.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you so much... this was so helpful!


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 22, 2006)

"Don't use the "windshield wiper" motion back and forth with your brush; this will cause the white e/s to become "muddy" looking and will not let the black e/s have the same shape."

Thank you so much...on those rare occassions I decide to wear e/s I always do the windshield wiper motion and wonder why it doesn't look glam, I won't make that mistake again! Much appreciated!!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## yummerz (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you soooooooo much &lt;333 You don't know how much you have helped, lol.

But my big question is, where can I get a blending brush for a good price? Anything cheaper than 20 bucks!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 26, 2006)

You can get one at Target... By Sonia Kashuk. It is like $6.99 and is called the Pointed Blending Brush. It is the same as MAC 224 brush, and is the one that I use... I LOVE this brush and it has held up very well to being used and washed all the time. I wash mine after every use.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 26, 2006)

:clap amazing and also helpful!!!!

:w00t:


----------



## Zoey (Mar 26, 2006)

OMG How could I miss this???Leila amazing tut! thanks yo much for doing it!


----------



## cuddles (Mar 26, 2006)

Great tutorial Leila. Thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## erica_1020 (Mar 26, 2006)

So Cool! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## bunni (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome Leila!!! thanks so much, gorgeous eyes. :wacko: :w00t:


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Leila,

Wonderful tutorial. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you ladies!! I'm glad it helped!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Mar 26, 2006)

Leila, this tut is beyond fabulous! Thank you so much!

Question: Did you use the Sonia brush to lay the colors down initially?


----------



## Lia (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool tut  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now i have to find a good blending brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i have an art one that may be useful, but it's a little bit too soft)


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 26, 2006)

thank you leila! cant wait to be able to see the video portion of it too. this is so helpful.

:heart: :heart:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

I dunno Lia, the SK brush I have is very soft! Let me know if you ever want me to CP you one, I would be happy to!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

For the initial color layout I didn't use the SK brush. That brush I strictly use for blending and is ALWAYS clean from colors if I can help if so that it doesn't muddy any of my eye looks or bring an "old" color into the look...

I THINK for laying out the color I used my EOB angled brow brush for the white, and then my SK angled e/s brush for the black. And I used the SK large goat hair shader brush for the browbone.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow ! Never seen such nice work before..Stunning !


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Lavazza! That was sweet...


----------



## PopModePrincess (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Leila! I'll have to go look for the SK large goat hair shader. I have an angled brow brush. Why use this type of brush for laying down color? Sorry to sound dense, just trying to understand.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

lol, no you are certainly not dense Raquel!! :madno::madno::madno: I use this brush firstly bc the angle helps me do more concise and detailed work on the inner eyelid area, and secondly bc this brush can pick up and lay down a lot of color!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool, Thanks for the great tutorial! :clap


----------



## yummerz (Mar 27, 2006)

I got my brush today at Target!! It was cheapy too. Like 3 bucks, lol. Haven't tried it yet though, but my god, it's softttt.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

Good! Hopefully it will help you some with blending!! Let me know hun...


----------



## missjeffrey (Mar 28, 2006)

Amazing technique Leila!:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 28, 2006)

Just to be helpful Maph, if you look it is on Page 4.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for being patient Leila! Makes much sense! I going to try this next time I do eyeshadow and see how it works for me!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 28, 2006)

Let me know how it works sweetie, and if you have any problems PM me!


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 28, 2006)

Love your eyes! Perfect tutorial! Thanks so much for posting. :laughing:


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 29, 2006)

Now I can try blending, very helpful :icon_smil


----------



## Nafia (Mar 29, 2006)

always a pleasure to see your work:clap


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2006)

god, if I used a black and a white e/s like that theyÂ´d ALWAYS turn out muddy. I guess itÂ´s easier when you blend 2 similar colors...thatÂ´s all I can get right :laughing:

but I am willing to give it another try. the instructions were great btw, it looks so easy by looking at the pics and IÂ´d just LOVE to be able to do a smokey eye like that!!!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Puhleez! You have done sock kick a$$ looks and I have seen them! You can totally pull off a look in black and white, and I fully expect to see one soon! :icon_smil


----------



## Andi (Mar 29, 2006)

uh-oh what did I get myself into, LOL!!! ok after you did this fantastic tutorial I guess IÂ´ll get the job done and try it out myself. I donÂ´t have a TRUE white e/s though, I have a light champagne colored shimmery one, and the black one is MAC Black Tied...I guess thatÂ´ll work for my first try.

IÂ´ll try it out in the next days, ok?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Go for it gorgeous! I can't wait to see it...


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 29, 2006)

:icon_chee Great job!! :clap I love it!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

lol Actually my sis lives in Mass!! When's the wedding? I am SURE without a doubt hun that you could pull off this look! Keep practicing it and your blending beforehand and you'll be the hottest one there!! :clap


----------



## Nolee (Mar 29, 2006)

Leila leila leila, you're the best :clap

Thanks A LOT GIRL!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you! Glad it could help!

Aww thank you hun... Yes I recently was hired by MAC as a Makeup Artist in one of their freestanding stores. Honestly, *a lot *of what I learned was here at MuT!! So keep your eyes and ears open and I know you will learn a bunch of tips too!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 29, 2006)

Great tutorial leila:clap i should try this approach of putting all the different shadows first and then blend.

when i try to put on more than 1 shadow, i blend right away, and then the 2 shadows get so mixed that it looks like 1 color shadow again :laughing: so i stopped putting 2 colors... i will try again :satisfied:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanx for posting I can't blend to save my life!


----------



## m_over_u (Mar 31, 2006)

Just saw this thread. One word. *AWESOME*!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 31, 2006)

sometimes i feel like this too!!! your tutorial was fabulous MACGoddess and I'm glad that yours was so detailed, you have "insprired" me to pick up my brush and start blending right away, although right now most of my makeup consists of pinks, purples and browns, but I'm working on attaining more colors! Your makeup looks so flawless too, hopefully mine will come out the same too! :icon_smil


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you sweets!! Keep practicing and don't rush yourself... If you are having fun just "playing" and experimenting with your makeup you'll get better in no time!

Good luck and if you ever need anything please PM me!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 3, 2006)

awesome tut Leila!


----------



## sugarblonde (Apr 9, 2006)

Thaaankkkkk Yooouuu!

I love it!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Great TUT!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 9, 2006)

BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT JOB:rocknroll2: :beer:


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 9, 2006)

Sheesh..How did I miss this one..Great tut!


----------



## ysa_38 (Apr 12, 2006)

very informative.. thanks for the tip!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 15, 2006)

Amazing, thank you! I am so glad I got 3 of those Sonia Kashuk blending brushes, I guess I'm not the only one who thinks these brushes rock! :thumbsup2:


----------



## beyondpretty (Apr 18, 2006)

nice info .. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ferrarihotbabe (Apr 18, 2006)

This is Great~~~~~~~!! Thought I could never blend smokey eyes but I was so wrong~~~!! Thanks hun~~


----------



## MascaraDiva17 (Apr 20, 2006)

Great , Just fabokous hun , 2 thumbs up X3


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

Leila, this is an awesome tut! I hadn't been shown blending in this fashion before, and I must say, I like it a lot better! I'll have to try this ASAP!!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG!this is great leila...thanks bunchesss:inlove:

p/s:u should do it often lol


----------



## lainey (Apr 26, 2006)

can't believe i've never seen this before!! thanks!!!


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG!! this is awesome..Thank you so much. Now i have to go shopping and do smoky eyes...i love it...........:inlove: love u toooooooooooooooo


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 26, 2006)

lol, thanks guys! You are all too sweet, and I am glad it helped!


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Apr 29, 2006)

Your'e awesome, Leila:clap


----------



## butterfly1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you so much :thumbsup2:


----------



## xplicitone (May 1, 2006)

thank you for being so nice and doing that. now i know what i did wrong. i kept doing the windshield wiper stroking


----------



## MACGoddess (May 1, 2006)

I'm glad it helped you guys!

lol, I used to do the winshield wiper too once...Hopefully your blending will work itself out now! :icon_chee


----------



## milady78 (May 8, 2006)

Gorgeous and very helpful!


----------



## kanadara (May 10, 2006)

Great tut!:clap

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jennifer (May 10, 2006)

great tutorial! thanks so much, lei!


----------



## pebre2006 (May 11, 2006)

wow, thanks a lot for the great tutorial!


----------



## hunniebk17 (May 12, 2006)

Wow thats so pretty! Im going to try it! Thanks


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

wow

its work just on you


----------



## foxyqt (May 15, 2006)

Thank you for the great tutorial! =D I needed something like this!


----------



## moonlightmysts (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the fabulous tutorial!


----------



## goddess13 (May 17, 2006)

Excellent Tutorial Leila :clap

I gave it 5 stars!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (May 19, 2006)

your blending is amazing!


----------



## Summer (May 19, 2006)

Excellent post! I am so glad I saw this!! So you don't do the little circles for the inner eye right? You just do it for the outer only?


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for teaching us this. I've always had trouble with blending.


----------



## staceyk00 (May 19, 2006)

Looks gorgeous and I learned a lot. Thanks! One question, however: How do you get eyeliner to stay on the white part of the lower lid (ie above the lower lashes)? I can't seem to keep my eyeliner from migrating...


----------



## lady_photog (May 20, 2006)

beautiful...and thanks for the tutorial, I thinks it's harder to blend when you have two distinct colors, will defnitely be practicing using these steps!!


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

:worship: ur the queen leila


----------



## Summer (May 20, 2006)

Nevermind, I answered my own question, lol

I practiced yesterday with MAC Carbon and Phloof. I didn't do that bad of a job actually. It came out pretty good. I think I need a smaller blending brush though. But otherwise, I am really impressed. I am really glad this tutorial was posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

You make the blending look so easy, why I cant do it like that ?? .........and your lashes sweetie are ridiculous gorgeous!


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 24, 2006)

That looks absolutly AMAZING. I thought I was good at blending but I have been completly proven wrong! GREAT job!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 24, 2006)

YAY! I am so glad it turned out well! Which brush are you using now for blending?

YOU CAN! You can totally do it hun... You just have to practice and play with it. Btw, how are you liking living in the UAE?

lol, you are fantastic at blending, I have seen it with my own eyes!!


----------



## chocobon (May 30, 2006)

This by far is the best blending tut ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dark V (Jun 4, 2006)

I love how it ended up!! I think I'll never be able to do something like that lol =(


----------



## Maude (Jun 4, 2006)

That looks so great !!!! Thank you very much for posting !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

^ Practice, practice, practice... I'm bad too lol so I get you and I know it's the only way to improve !


----------



## Breezy (Jun 4, 2006)

I tried this out last night with a dark blue color and surprisingly it came out great. Not as good as the pics, of course, but I'm still learning. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## gnny (Jun 7, 2006)

wow ur pictures and explanation are so clear. can't wait to try it on myself. thanks for the tips!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 9, 2006)

another awesome tutorial leila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 9, 2006)

this is a great tutorial. thanks alot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ntpmichiru (Jun 12, 2006)

Marvellous! I didn't know how to blend until I read this topic. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## juhlinanoy (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow that looked effortless! Awesome tutuorial.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

that was very helpful, thanks =]


----------



## sarah_84 (Jun 13, 2006)

neeeeeeeeeeeat...way 2 go gurl u rock!!


----------



## Nosheen (Jun 14, 2006)

great Great GREAT what else can i say ...... u've explained away a number of confusions i had

THANKS


----------



## kayheartmakeup (Jun 16, 2006)

Hot stuff! you made it look effortless.


----------



## smileofangel (Jun 17, 2006)

very helpful tut of beautiful mu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbram (Jun 17, 2006)

You have done a great service with this info. thanks


----------



## Jessi (Jun 18, 2006)

awsome tut


----------



## askewedmind (Jun 18, 2006)

must try!


----------



## minhtam (Jun 20, 2006)

that is such a great tutorial it helps me alot since im a newbie. Thanks a whole bunch


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am very glad so many people have found it helpful!


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you so much. I need to load my arsenal and then I'm giving this a try!


----------



## sparky_kay (Jun 20, 2006)

Tanks for the post i'm always worried ill go out and look like i have tow seperate blocks of colour on my eyes


----------



## dreeeem (Jun 20, 2006)

tutorial is really great ..

Eye opener for fresher like me.

I really appreciate it


----------



## cotton_c4ndy (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks so much!!!!


----------



## lovely_girlta (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, I wish I can blend that well.

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Steel (Jun 23, 2006)

This is one of the most useful tutorials ever, thanks so much for posting it!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree very helpful...I am yet to do a smokey eye, I am waiting for a silver color and I am thinking of trying this look with Silver Ring and Black Tied do you all think it will work?


----------



## Hidden (Jun 25, 2006)

this is very helpful!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 25, 2006)

Most definitely! Give it a try and post it in FOTD, I look forward to seeing it Erica!


----------



## prerna (Jun 25, 2006)

thanks, this is really helpful!!!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 25, 2006)

Well i just have to say what a STUNNING pair of eyes you have! That tut is actually the best ive ever seen.I definatley picked up some tips,and am looking forward to trying your blending technique.Ive always wondered why mine wasn;t up to scratch,but from the easy to understand instruction and advice you gave i will now try blending in the one direction.Will let you know how it goes. THANKS A MILLION!!:7b:


----------



## cooorn (Jun 26, 2006)

thanx


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

perfectly done..


----------



## poca_ini (Jun 26, 2006)

This is perfect. I love love LOVE it!


----------



## jessica_408 (Jun 26, 2006)

wow this one looks great!keep up the good work


----------



## Teach It (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new in here and I love it

Thanks a million MACGoddess for ur tips ur wonderful

xoxo


----------



## joey81 (Jul 3, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i didnt know how tto blend at all! well- i still dont know- i have to try this out now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 6, 2006)

wow! thank you soo much for posting!! you are amazing!


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW!!! Thank you so much. This was very helpful and I can't wait to try it with my eyeshadows. I have stayed away from using more than one color of eyeshadow on the eye because I didn't know how to blend the colors, but now I do. Thanks again


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow that helps me a lot! I'm bad at blending. I do the windshield wiper motion...now I know better!


----------



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 13, 2006)

You do great make up I alway look for your post!


----------



## fhamad (Jul 14, 2006)

*




*

Do not know what to day it is more than nice I do like it dear..

Thanks dear:yaya:


----------



## my2dogs1982 (Jul 15, 2006)

great tutorial! thanks so much!


----------



## Talulah (Jul 15, 2006)

mmmmmâ€¦..such incomparable technique... (feeling anvy)


----------



## forat (Jul 16, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## elizabeth (Jul 16, 2006)

thx


----------



## fhamad (Jul 18, 2006)

*Dear just tell me, is it your real eyes color or it is eyes lensess!? I like the color..*


----------



## Dignify (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## sf.victoria (Jul 21, 2006)

Great tutorial, thanks so much!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

And that is my eye color, I don't wear contacts (I wish I could so I could make my eyes more green) bc I can't due to eye problems.


----------



## ASH-lee (Jul 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pauline (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Macgoddess, i just want to let you know that i tried your blending tutiorial tips and advice and must say that my eye makeup does look a lot better. I think that blending in the one direction helped loads.I am also a lot lighter handed using the brushes now and also am using them in the correct way!!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 23, 2006)

YESSS! I am so happy to hear that Pauline! That makes me so happy that it all made sense and it actually helped you hunnie!


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 23, 2006)

I like this tutorial!thanks!


----------



## kuteyk (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks.... Your eyes looked wonderful... 

I just purchased some mixing medium (wated based), I am having touble using it with pigments and blending... Any suggestions?


----------



## power_rangers (Jul 23, 2006)

super sweeeeet


----------



## vav (Jul 24, 2006)

Loved it! The most helpful part for me was the advice to blend only where the two shadows meet.


----------



## neurotoxicity (Jul 24, 2006)

awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 24, 2006)

Honestly, the mixing medium is quite tricky to deal with! You only need a TEENY amount of it, and my best advice to blend it is using a different technique than in this tut.

Say you are using Chocolate Brown pigment on the outer half of the lid and Tan on the inner half of the lid, both with mixing medium. The key here is applying the colors one at a time rather than applying them all on THEN blending.

The way I do it is use a TINY bit of mixing medium and get Chocolate Brown on the brush. Put it where you want it on the outer half of the lid and blend it above the crease the way you want it.

Then put some mixing medium on the brush and then get Tan on a brush. Put the Tan on the inner half of the lid and apply it to the inner half of the lid. To blend that with the Chocolate Brown just GENTLY drag the Tan over the end-line of the Chocolate Brown on the lid.

Did that make sense?


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Very very helpful!!!!


----------



## xoxocutiecentra (Aug 1, 2006)

thanx 4 the blending tutorial, i really needed help

smooches

Tequila


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 4, 2006)

You are freakin' awesome!!! I have to come visit you at the mall-I go to USF! Aweseome tut..everything is crystal clear now!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 4, 2006)

Great Tut, Thanksssss:laughing:


----------



## Alice (Aug 4, 2006)

Fabulous blending!! Thanks :wink:


----------



## elizabeth (Aug 5, 2006)

love it!


----------



## lolasara1980 (Aug 15, 2006)

your job is awesome!


----------



## sharrismx6 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, thanks so much for this tutorial.


----------



## katelyn__ (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow... that's some crazy talent you've got there. hehe. thanks!


----------



## Cupcak1324 (Aug 24, 2006)

blending really is all about the brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and how hard it is or how soft it is. that is a perfect brush for blending..also an added note if you want more of hard blend (her's is a soft blend. a hard blend is when its more rigid than fluffy) you can also use a crease brush :heart:


----------



## Lpgrl143 (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope I can master this soon!


----------



## Ambonee (Sep 18, 2006)

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2006)

i love it ! that a great tutorial, so easy to follow ! thanks a lot


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting this it looks great!


----------



## mini me (Sep 20, 2006)

Amazing tutorial! i'll practice using this tutorial:icon_chee

Thank you


----------



## sameera (Sep 20, 2006)

*great job*


----------



## diddlina (Sep 22, 2006)

i always have a problem with blending..:g: for the tutorials!

:Newbie: diddlina


----------



## emblem (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks..looks great!!


----------



## destinylynn (Oct 1, 2006)

this is amazing!


----------



## jojodion (Oct 1, 2006)

great tut!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow! Thanks! I ws curious...how do you get the es that has fallen on you upper cheek off? I always leave a es skid mark on my cheek...yikes!

Thanks for the great tut!!!!! We luv u!


----------



## oceanmist (Oct 1, 2006)

I was so looking for a tutorial on blending! This will help a lot! I have a long way to go for sure, but these forums and tutorials give such great advice and tips. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## BKB (Oct 7, 2006)

Newbie here. Finally I understand how to blend. This was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 9, 2006)

this tut is amazing

thanks alot


----------



## mandita (Oct 9, 2006)

sorry I am a little noob. Pls tell me what kind of brush is better for blending? Natural hair or artificial hair?


----------



## x0tic_kisez (Oct 10, 2006)

i like


----------



## the heiress (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice Job. I needed some extra help with blending. Thanks for the post


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Could I ask what brush you used to apply the darkest shade first of all please. The precision is fantastic. Do you have a piccie of it.

ps: Was there ever an outter V-Tutorial done? Id love to view.

oh dear I get all excited when I see that there are video tutorials. Then I realise Im far far away from getting in - boooooo


----------



## amyz (Oct 11, 2006)

You ARE a goddess! This tutorial is THEE best. I was having problems with my shadow looking a bit muddy and now I know what I was doing wrong. Can't thank you enough!


----------



## amethystkitty (Oct 13, 2006)

running to the bathroom to try this NOW


----------



## firesign (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW!!!! GREAT POST!! !!Thanks!!!


----------



## Shaima (Oct 15, 2006)

This is amazing! this is just what i was looking for...Thanx

now i'm going to check the outer v tut which is another weakness of mine..


----------



## *angelica* (Oct 15, 2006)

this is great ..awesome tut


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oooh Thanks so much!

you make it look so easy! (it will take tons of practice for me... lol)


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW! I am off to try this.. this is EXACTLY what i needed


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks hunnie!! I usually do my eyes first before I do foundation that way I can simply wipe off any fallout with a q-tip with some moisturizer in it.

But to be honest, after a while I noticed I don't really have any fallout anymore... I think the manner of the technique with how I packed on the e/s has changed, I don't LOAD load the brush, I just coat it well, if you are using a good base then you don't need to weigh the brush down with a bunch of e/s.

Also I pat the e/s on, so when you don't have a brush super loaded and are gently patting it on you don't get much if any fallout. The same thing happens at work, I almost never have fallout on other people's cheeks.

I tend to use a natural hair brush instead of a synthetic. Synthetic brushes are usually more firm and are better for creamy or emollient products...

I think I used an angled e/s brush, probably the Sonia Kashuk angled e/s brush... All you really need is a fairly flat brush with either a straight edge or an angled one and that will get you some good definition...

What's funny is that since this tutorial my technique has completely changed!! I pretty much never blend after I am done applying all the color first, I have started blending as I apply the color.

I apply the browbone highlight first and blend it out how I want, then do the crease and blend it out, then work my way inward on the lid from the darker shades to the lighter shades blending as I go. I also tend to blend my e/s with the brush I applied it with...

I am thinking that over time once I got comfy with blending, it sort of evolved into this...so it is fairly advanced. I would say if you are starting out blending, try blocking out the color first, then blend...wait a bit to try your hand at blending as you go.


----------



## paulaJOY (Oct 19, 2006)

Excellent way to show exact placement and how to blend, using black and white was brilliant! PaulaJoy


----------



## lexgex (Oct 19, 2006)

Thankyou for the tips! The makeup artist that tried to blend my eyeshadow was having a difficult time. So this is helpful to me at least! (Now I need to pass it on to her!)


----------



## Judymomocoa (Oct 19, 2006)

wwwwwhoa~ i adored ur blending skill! u r DA BESTTTTTTT!! Please hv more tut to post~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ReNad (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW :clap

very useful thanks alot


----------



## ourbestxmistake (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks for sharing. i seem to have issues with blending sometimes. -saved-


----------



## yoNIKI (Oct 23, 2006)

pretty!!! thanks for the tutorial


----------



## justcassie (Oct 24, 2006)

THAT...looks freakin' great.

thanks for the tips. :]


----------



## dolphin11211 (Oct 25, 2006)

woooow thats amazing i love it i think i'll try it but a softer version cuz i have reaally fair skin and dont wannt look too intense


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting. This really helped.


----------



## tigerlilli0 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. How useful.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 25, 2006)

I just want you to know how much I love this tut!!! This is the whole reason I signed up with mut! I don't know why I never posted on it yet?

Anyway thanks again!:rockwoot: :rockwoot:


----------



## feefee29 (Oct 25, 2006)

REALLY COOL, i want to be like you when i grow up!!::rockwoot:


----------



## belia (Oct 25, 2006)

ItÂ´s a wonderful tutorial... ItÂ´s very clear!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 27, 2006)

Awesome, so helpful.

MACGoddess, what brush did you apply the black colour with please?

The only brushes I ever use (which are the only ones I own now as I have moved to Turkey and they seem to have zero nice cosmetics where I live) is :-

MAC 190 for applying foundation

MAC 239 for applying the main colour

MAC 242 for applyingn the darker shades

and

MAC 217 for blending

This is a pretty poor collection isnt it? :-(

Would these be okay to use these to create this look. Any help anybody could give me would be great or any suggestions as to better brushes.

Thanks

Lorraine


----------



## malynd (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank youuu... i love it so much!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow awesome tutorial Cheers x


----------



## minhtam (Oct 29, 2006)

looks very easy. but its hard to apply


----------



## cerridwin (Oct 30, 2006)

Blending is definately an issue for me. I really appreciate the tutorial.


----------



## xxxmonky86xx (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow!! Thanks for this!


----------



## sada_riz (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW

Lovely lovely :brsh:


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 3, 2006)

this is awesome and exactly what i need!!!! i am so lost at applying e/s. you make is look so easy. thank you!


----------



## Lna (Nov 3, 2006)

ce maquillage est tellement beau


----------



## LondonNights (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you so much! I've never been exactly great at blending...


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 6, 2006)

_im deff going to try yours. Everyone tells me to the the windsheild thingy and that always makes my stuff look nasty._


----------



## wendytaylor99 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow that was awesome... im going to get me some brushes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 6, 2006)

!!!! THANK YOU!!!! i am outta breath from whistling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nenah (Nov 7, 2006)

WoW!! What an eye!!


----------



## MACGrl (Nov 7, 2006)

That eye is amazing!


----------



## Kooki (Nov 8, 2006)

The pictures are great. I really need help with this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## missaldaco (Nov 9, 2006)

that was awesome! very well done.


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for this! I was having tons of trouble with blending.


----------



## Muslim_DK (Nov 15, 2006)

really nice...you did a great job ..


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 15, 2006)

I am glad you guys enjoyed and it could help!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a great tut! Thanks Leila


----------



## Skyordec (Nov 16, 2006)

I super love this tutorial; you thought about everything, step by step, thanks.


----------



## sassychix (Nov 16, 2006)

really useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## budakkecik (Nov 16, 2006)

:11a: So nice....!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2006)

Great tutorial! This helped me alot!


----------



## cimelleh (Nov 18, 2006)

very useful..thanks!


----------



## NatashaV (Nov 18, 2006)

wow great blending tutorial, and nice eyes tooo


----------



## csdev (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks so much! one of the most useful tutorial for me


----------



## duckie806 (Nov 19, 2006)

very nice blending!


----------



## jasmine0510 (Nov 20, 2006)

nice tut.. keep it up.. pretty eyes.. thanks!!!


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 20, 2006)

Awesome, clear easy to understand tut thanks!


----------



## ladydesire (Nov 20, 2006)

i like it a lot

except the black and the white wouldnt look as good on me cuz i dun hav the smae eye shape..


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 20, 2006)

I needed so much help with my blending, this has helped lots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks so much. I've never tried to have the corner of my eye much brighter than the rest of my eye, but that looks really nice. I love all the tips I'm learning here, much better than my simple dark line above my eyelash.

Can't wait to try this!!


----------



## oh.ohxxxx (Nov 21, 2006)

I love this tutorial. Thanks. :]


----------



## asoftwhisper (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with everyone. This has got to be my fav. tut so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 21, 2006)

The only reason why I used black and white as the e/s colors is bc it would show the blending better than any other colors. You would be able to see the grading of color and a defined start and stop point to the blending.


----------



## splitnote (Nov 22, 2006)

cheers, what a diffremnce a bit of blending makes!!


----------



## franimal (Nov 25, 2006)

it seems so easy! you did a beautiful job


----------



## r-touch (Nov 25, 2006)

wow thanx


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 25, 2006)

wow. thats so cool. thanks so much. i really needed this tutorial.


----------



## Shanelle (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow your eyelashes are amazing!


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time to write up an illustrated tutorial on blending eye makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I've bookmarked this thread *hugs*. You're a doll!!!


----------



## bebedee03 (Nov 26, 2006)

That is the hotness right there........I love it!!!! Absolutely beautiful....


----------



## lainith (Nov 27, 2006)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful!This has always been an issue for me lol so this touches base. Thanks


----------



## dz53 (Nov 27, 2006)

:applaus:

*Good Job!!!*

:15d:


----------



## looking_good (Nov 27, 2006)

What a tremendous job! Thereâ€™s huge difference between the first one and the result. Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## DivaTai (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you SO much for this. Blending is most definitely my weakness. Now I see I was using the wrong brush so I will add this one to my collection and I love that it's inexpensive, too.

Love the look, also. Gorgeous.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this, i was trying to teach myself how to do diffrent makeup techniques a few days ago but it wasnt working cause i didnt understand this basic technique


----------



## markie (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks.

It was very constructive. Will try to do it.


----------



## mrs.threadgill (Dec 3, 2006)

wow you're the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 6, 2006)

i am going to try, but blending is an artform i have not gotten yet

how did you get such a close up on your eye?


----------



## Nikki_01 (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh pretty !! &lt;333


----------



## jaimeecakes (Dec 7, 2006)

i LOVE it! im so doing it when i go out later!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome tutorial!


----------



## glamourqueen200 (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Maui_Princess (Dec 8, 2006)

I love this look! I'm never quite able to achive it for my self tho. But I'd love to do my eyes like this for my companies x-mas party. THNX for the tut.


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 8, 2006)

I never realized what pretty eyes you had until you did this tutorial. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 8, 2006)

i have been trying to achieve this for months!!!

Everytime i use black eyeshadow it turns out a blue colour in photos and looks terrible!!! What brand should i use???

Ive tried Rimmel Coal Black and Boujours Black


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 9, 2006)

Ohhhh thank you so much! I'm a newbie when it comes to blending!


----------



## daer0n (Dec 9, 2006)

This is a GREAT tip, you have done an awesome job on blending and applying the eyeshadow, i love it.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 10, 2006)

you are a goddess!:rockwoot:


----------



## apropo (Dec 11, 2006)

MACGoddess!!!! its super, super, super!!! real makeup goddess!! just cant take my eyes of this tut - i sure need to try this on me on New year:satisfied:


----------



## ahyee (Dec 11, 2006)

ty now i know how to blend! but i need to practice !xx


----------



## i3lacki2ose (Dec 12, 2006)

Woah. That looks freakin awesome haha


----------



## apropo (Dec 12, 2006)

Macgoddess, i tried this out on the yesterday's party - it was super - thx a lot 4 the thread - i LOVE this make!


----------



## chrissers (Dec 14, 2006)

You make it look soo remarkably easy.


----------



## moon14 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the tut


----------



## junglebellaz (Dec 14, 2006)

agree with chrissers...trying out this weekend =p


----------



## apropo (Dec 15, 2006)

MACGoddess i'm just waiting for your more tutorials - ure really great!!!!


----------



## pcetiner (Dec 15, 2006)

really good !..thx


----------



## cuttygurl (Dec 15, 2006)

that looks so good...smokey eyes are the hardest for me to do


----------



## SuddenRush (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks! I'm sure going to try this the next time I put 2 eyeshadows on.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

looks wonderful ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats really helpful, thanks


----------



## threnodynvelvet (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice, would love to see whole face shot too though!


----------



## MeowZy (Dec 23, 2006)

Great tutorial! Thank you.:clap


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 7, 2007)

Fabulous tutorial!


----------



## IWontBeLeft (Jan 8, 2007)

cool.

and helpful.


----------



## nona (Jan 8, 2007)

*wooooow*


*v . nice:g:*


----------



## kathylee (Jan 11, 2007)

wow u did a great job!


----------



## Integrality (Jan 11, 2007)

gorgeus! :worship:


----------



## stef8585 (Jan 12, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 12, 2007)

you make it look so easy...=]


----------



## CubNan (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi!

I love the colors in your blending tutorial and would like to know the brand of eyeshadow? Colors are Hard Candy Cyber and Sheer?

*HELP!*

Thanks.

Nan

&lt;img src="" border="0" alt="" title=..."inlineimg" /&gt;

Just bought my first MAC eyeshadows today

Wait a minute......is Hard Candy the brand name??

(I feel really old around you young girls.....more cosmetic companies on the market than I can keep up with.......)

Nan


----------



## juliecall (Jan 14, 2007)

Great tut


----------



## niksaki (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh wow that is just gorgeous!


----------



## landscape_babe (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for a great tutorial. Very helpful!


----------



## hampwife (Jan 18, 2007)

wow!!!!!


----------



## tsiry (Jan 18, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 18, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


----------



## copperfingers (Jan 19, 2007)

that is fantastic!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 20, 2007)

gorgeous Leila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carlyrich (Jan 22, 2007)

tx...exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Smogdini (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow!

Thanks so much, that's extremely helpful.


----------



## verna (Jan 26, 2007)

this is one of the biggest problems i have, and cos i have really fair skin i'm always scared to try really dark e/s's in case it looks messy. thanks for this, it's great!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks I needed that. You made it look so easy. :hand:


----------



## pinkflamingo01 (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW! Looks amazing. Thanks


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 31, 2007)

I will try this tomorrow and see if I can do it. The windshield-wiper thing describes my blending technique perfectly! :nono:


----------



## ladyclueless (Feb 1, 2007)

i am 24 and just started experimenting with makeup. this tutorial is awesome but it might be a while before i get to that lvl. Thank you though


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

great job!! great job!! great job!!


----------



## Gina Martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 11, 2007)

v. good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitteraddikt (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you so much for a great tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## landscape_babe (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome tutorial and so helpful. Thanks so much.

I would love to see others


----------



## Colli (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for an amazing tutorial! I've always had a problem with blending and this has really answered my prayers.

Just one question, though: when you talk about using small, gentle, circular motions to blend, do you mean little "seperate" circles or do you use the circular motion while simultaneously moving along the edge to be blended? Hope this question makes sense and sorry if it seems a bit daft!

Colette

x


----------



## oolala26 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow thanks! I have been struggling with blending lately and I hope this helps!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 14, 2007)

wow. thanks so much....this helps a lot!


----------



## Sila (Feb 17, 2007)

that was great... thanks


----------



## missymaricel (Feb 20, 2007)

You're quite the professional blender! Blending is of the utmost importance and you demonstrate that so well with how beautiful the outcome was. Sonia Kashuk blending brush is the best!!!


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 22, 2007)

great!! i was always having the problem with my e/s looking muddy!! perfect!


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 26, 2007)

love it!


----------



## aldmaney (Mar 1, 2007)

very nice ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)/


----------



## Digital_Angel (Mar 2, 2007)

Very useful tutorial.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

Omg you are awesome.


----------



## ~Rani~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh Its Simply Superb


----------



## Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

Very, very nice indeed! Thanks for sharing this. I totally love the sharpness and clarity of pics. I better go and read up on how to take such great beauty shots as these... I have a Sony Cybershot 8.1 megapixels and my pics don't look as crisp as yours... it must be my photography technique... :bawling:


----------



## Babs_ (Mar 6, 2007)

great tut


----------



## Barbie322 (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Thank you so much.


----------



## Celina (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn your good thanks for sharing


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 9, 2007)

Blending is my friend :icon_colors:


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 9, 2007)

Really helpful girl! Thanks!


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

wow that's so awesome ^^ i always had a trouble blending and it looked horrible. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 16, 2007)

thanx for lovely tut


----------



## russianred (Mar 16, 2007)

the harder i try, the more like a panda i look, what is the secret?!


----------



## scarlet4885 (Mar 18, 2007)

great advice!


----------



## skingirl101 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you for posting this!


----------



## redcar1 (Mar 21, 2007)

beautifull...cant waitt to see more... thanks alot for ur time


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 22, 2007)

this is what i needed


----------



## sine08 (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent blending.


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you for posting. My blending skills are so elementary. This is a lot of help.


----------



## Love (Mar 26, 2007)

wonderfull !


----------



## simi (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I've been searching on internet to know "how to blend eyeshadows". Fianlly i found today Thank you so much for doing tutorial.:clap


----------



## BlueSkiesAbove (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this thread I am defiantly going to try this!


----------



## ovenfreeesh (Mar 30, 2007)

Niiice. :] Thanks!


----------



## BeaUTiFuLMoTHer (Mar 30, 2007)

gr8 lesson!! thx alot for the tut


----------



## carolann183 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great tutorial. I can't help buy ask--how do you get such long eyelashes. I'd love to have my eyes look like yours.

Nice clear instructions too.

Thanks


----------



## iraM (Apr 4, 2007)

wowww thanks Leila love u


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 5, 2007)

I love this tut, definitely bookmarking it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Netti83 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is very uselful! :g:


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

REALLY informative!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks So Much For This Great Tutorial.


----------



## Wism (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh wow, that looks amazing, now if only I could blend like that!!! (the reason why I dont do smokey eyes) but GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 15, 2007)

That was an awesome job!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ViV04 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 15, 2007)

that was so far teh greatest tutorial i have ever come across.

VERY thorough!

EXCELLENT!


----------



## princessmich (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! I love this tut. Makes me wanna pull out my brushes and experiment...lol Awesome blending technique.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Althea5 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow! thank you!


----------



## russianred (Apr 21, 2007)

i love this because it not only perfect blending, but the perfect smoky eye..... 2 birds one stone!!!!


----------



## cimelleh (Apr 21, 2007)

i want to try this, thanks!


----------



## French Kiss (Apr 26, 2007)

wow u rock girl !!


----------



## boudoir (Apr 26, 2007)

Wawaweewahh!! *sorry*

This is GORGEOUS! I'll try this but I need to master the precise application of e/s first... *sigh*


----------



## whiteberries (Apr 27, 2007)

you make it so easy to follow. thank you for the great tutorial.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 27, 2007)

wow that was great!!!! great tips for some beginners just like me!!! thanx!!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Apr 27, 2007)

Great TUT. I'm going to practice right now.


----------



## blue wave (Apr 27, 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## Nadiege (Apr 28, 2007)

damn i wish i cud do makeup like u guys


----------



## true call (Apr 28, 2007)

very pretty! thanks


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

wow thanks!


----------



## Sandybelle (Apr 29, 2007)

wow very pretty.. thanks a lot


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 1, 2007)

WOW! That really helped me alot! Thank you!!!


----------



## Milkshake (May 3, 2007)

great! very easy to unserstand, thanks for this!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 4, 2007)

For only 2 colours used, you did a stunning smokey eye!! Thanks for the simple tutorial, i will try to change my technique and try yours out!!


----------



## msdesire (May 7, 2007)

nice~!


----------



## eelplee227 (May 7, 2007)

very nice tuturial, i need to practice on this one :icon_conf


----------



## kari458 (May 8, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Hysa (May 8, 2007)

Thanks! Your eyes are beautiful


----------



## clwkerric (May 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for the detailed tut. I will definitely keep trying to succeed like that! LOL :yesss:


----------



## evilone (May 9, 2007)

looks fabulous, you make it so simple


----------



## hypnotized55 (May 9, 2007)

you make it look soooo simple! Thanks


----------



## MRG (May 9, 2007)

Thank you soo much for this tutorial..i've been going bananas trying to blend my shadows!!!!:g:


----------



## glamadelic (May 9, 2007)

Oh thaank you so much! I suck at blending! This should help, though! But first I guess I should learn how to properly apply te e/s without it looking messy to begin with!


----------



## eloo (May 11, 2007)

its very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## little_eiffel (May 11, 2007)

Thank you!!! This will come in handy for a newb like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemprincess (May 16, 2007)

THANK YOU! I am a total dummy when it comes to blending for some reason...u just made it seem so much easier...off to try it now...;p

Laura


----------



## malison (May 29, 2007)

That was beautiful! I'll have to try it sometimes!!!:rockwoot:


----------



## eelplee227 (May 29, 2007)

thanx for the tuturial


----------



## fishchick72 (May 30, 2007)

awesome, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## xtrippinstarx (Jun 1, 2007)

love it! thanks for posting!


----------



## JerseysFinest84 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you so much for this I was having problems blending!!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 14, 2007)

wooooooow

i gatta try this! god knows i need help in blending!


----------



## searchin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial. I could never figure out how to keep the colors from looking muddy but it turns out to be the windshield wiper motion that so many recommend that has been causing the problem. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Kaitra (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow! I'm so trying this&lt;3


----------



## leintjess (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for posting this! you make it look so easy


----------



## jenkipenki (Jun 20, 2007)

This is goregous


----------



## mariaelena40 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is soo beautiful!!! Love what you did!


----------



## mari123 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks, that's a great tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chloemisspretty (Jun 26, 2007)

This is so pretty


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the look!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job


----------



## angelvx (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## son1a (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks i love the colors


----------



## srigal (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nicely done!


----------



## nataliej (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow! That's really nice!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 3, 2007)

Great tutorial!! Now I know what I was doing wrong! I'm going to need some practice in trying not to use the windshield wiper motion when blending. Thanks!


----------



## lovefe (Jul 3, 2007)

u have so nice eyes i love that look!


----------



## toxicvile (Aug 11, 2007)

Hawt.


----------



## brnz271 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow. That was great.


----------



## dajafe (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW!!! You look so good!


----------



## KayBee (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## kayluv (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial. I believe I have been blending to fast and hard and my colors would look muddy.


----------



## chrissiechrissi (Aug 21, 2007)

really helpful, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Um Azooz (Aug 25, 2007)

_WoOoOoW_

Nice Tutorial


----------



## chelamorena44 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow thanku sooo much this is great!!


----------



## cimelleh (Sep 22, 2007)

i got to try this! thanks


----------



## denim03 (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW! Amazing!!


----------



## Carly2play (Oct 1, 2007)

very wee done


----------



## whoredom (Oct 1, 2007)

thanx


----------



## Cardiophobic (Oct 4, 2007)

very detailed and helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Marion J (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Vivicarana (Oct 10, 2007)

Simply beautiful! Extremely helpful! Thanks!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

Kewl!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, it's amazing, love it


----------



## Carly2play (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you so much this is a very helpful tut...


----------



## srigal (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow! I'm so jealous of your blending finesse!


----------



## evissa (Oct 24, 2007)

love it!


----------



## samira_a (Oct 27, 2007)

thank you so much!

great tutorial!


----------



## joyelizabeth9 (Nov 10, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## jphan07 (Nov 10, 2007)

even thought i couldn't see the pictures i loved it i had to read everything like 5 times heheh


----------



## nhan (Nov 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 13, 2007)

wow! that is descriptive, i will be trying this method soon.


----------



## *Sweet heart* (Nov 13, 2007)

Greaaaat tut .


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 21, 2007)

i dont see the pics =( I really wanted to see the tut.


----------



## Krisytan (Nov 21, 2007)

I need some practice!!


----------



## issabel (Nov 25, 2007)

i love makeup !! :vogel:

nice makeup !


----------



## bucheronxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

this one looks great

i love smokey eyes


----------



## Kallisto (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 12, 2007)

why aren't the pics working in the first post?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 12, 2007)

they don't show up for me either


----------



## Makeuprocks (Dec 18, 2007)

I loved this look - thanks for the tut!


----------



## Delipter (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are the Pitures???


----------



## ilnuska (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you! I find blending the most difficult task in makeup and this has been really useful for me


----------



## andrrea (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know why I can't see these pics?


----------



## Leony (Jan 4, 2008)

Fixed, you can see the pics now.


----------



## Annia (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for fixing this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julziie (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. This helps tremendously!


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

blending makes SO much more sense

thankssss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andrrea (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks sooo much for getting the pics up!!


----------



## joybelle (Jan 6, 2008)

:rockwoot:You rock at this!!! So pretty!


----------



## -VC- (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks! Just wondering, what did you use the MAC CCB (Flighty) for? As a base? Been wanting to try them but don't really know what to do with them!


----------



## tricia24 (Jan 8, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## blondesRbetter (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, fab blending!


----------



## bettyboop51991 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow! thanks. it helped alot!


----------



## natassia83 (Jan 27, 2008)

you better work, its stunning work, makes those green eyes amazing


----------



## exsquisit (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## mari123 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks...this is a great tutorial.


----------



## fashionfreak946 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## FemmeBoy (Feb 23, 2008)

Cool...now I must buy a blending brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac fan (Feb 23, 2008)

good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msctp (Mar 20, 2008)

*Great Job!!! That was a good tutorial.*


----------



## magdamic (Mar 26, 2008)

Great job!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbmakeup (Apr 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## entyce08 (May 5, 2008)

i will definatly be praticing this one!! thanks!


----------



## zinzinsleep (May 14, 2008)

i like so much, really.:yaya::yaya::yaya:


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## anjuligabel (Jun 17, 2008)

very helpful!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i didn't even know we had this tut!! awesome


----------



## JuliaDream (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for this! I have been struggling with blending, this really helps.


----------



## BlondieBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow! I love it. Great tutorial too. A+++

I can't find those colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I want something exactly like that.


----------



## umraon (Jul 13, 2008)

more..more..more..


----------



## milaa.b (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanna get this look! Blending is just hard for mee! =(


----------



## steftoday (Aug 2, 2008)

what a great look! thanks for sharing your technique!


----------



## poezzy (Aug 14, 2008)

heyy it`s a great tutorial but you need a certain brush to blend or can you blend with any brush?


----------



## sumreyn (Sep 2, 2008)

This was an awesome tut!! Just what i have been looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## fatima (Sep 21, 2008)

wow! great job girl!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great job


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome! I've always had problems with blending on my lid so this definitely helped! Thanks!


----------



## Nightvamp (Sep 26, 2008)

i never knew that you must blend in one direction, great tut!


----------



## rbaranov (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## faerielady (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for this tutorial... I was trying to figure out where I was going wrong by getting a somewhat muddy color while blending!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 18, 2008)

thank you for this! Im going to try it for tonight!!!


----------



## LinaBabyXO (Feb 5, 2009)

you are my hero. i effing love you.


----------



## drikacharles (Feb 10, 2009)

fantastic... i loved


----------



## yulaki (Feb 14, 2009)

looks great


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW! Nicely blended!! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 22, 2009)

very nice!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad this post got bumped, because I was actually having "blending issues" a couple of weeks ago. I can't blend for crap! I actually researched it online when I was bored at work. This is so helpful!


----------



## xplicitone (Jul 26, 2009)

very well done.

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## cecilialisbon (Sep 7, 2009)

this is stunning! one of the best tutorials ive seen


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for the tut, great !


----------



## Shywillow26 (Oct 10, 2009)

Excellent job!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 10, 2009)

great tutorial... Love the look!!


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful Job!


----------



## jessicahrtsck (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks ! i never knew u had to blend in one direction.


----------



## makeupbyoe (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome blending! Love this.


----------



## dolcexica (May 4, 2010)

Thanks to you, i'm not doing my windshield wiper motion anymore (and wondering why the color leaves my eye and I keep adding my e/s) lol..


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 5, 2010)

Ha ha, I remember printing out this tutorial when I first started on MUT.


----------



## emmy2410 (May 20, 2010)

Thank you so much mac...i got a great prob with this.


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2010)

Me too :laughing: . This is actually what taught me how to blend correctly. After that came the fotds lol.


----------



## makeupl<3r (Jul 13, 2010)

favorite tutorial ever!!!

love it thnx soo much for posting it

it really helped me!!

&lt;33


----------



## steffs (Aug 6, 2010)

thank you for the tut!

&amp; i loove that look!


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 16, 2011)

can't seem to get these links to work, anyone else having the same prob?

xx


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2011)

We know there is a problem here and we are addressing it soon.  Our engineering team will be fixing this issue soon.  Thanks


----------

